# California GigWorkers Finally Get PUA



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!! 
For the state of California JULIE SU announced today. For PUA we will be able to apply and get paid in 2 weeks. We need need to hold her ass to this also..

Independent contractors in California will be able to start applying for federally funded unemployment benefits in two weeks and receive payments within 24 to 48 hours, state Labor Secretary Julie Su said in a letter released Tuesday 4/14/2020


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Why would we need to hold her ass to this when she’s already stated it?

PUA = pandemic unemployment assistance.

the ability to claim unemployment as independent contractor is not possible under normal circumstances and so it never existed before

which is why it’s going to take a couple of weeks to build out the system to allow for this.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why would we need to hold her ass to this when she's already stated it?
> 
> PUA = pandemic unemployment assistance.
> 
> ...


Because they change thr rules aka they all lie thats why


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CaliBestDriver said:


> Because they change thr rules aka they all lie thats why


The Feds have been changing the rules.

https://www.salon.com/2020/04/12/eu...aking-life-harder-for-the-unemployed_partner/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

CaliBestDriver said:


> We need need to hold her ass to this also..


 I ain't touching no government ass... sexual harassment!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

observer said:


> The Feds have been changing the rules.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2020/04/12/eu...aking-life-harder-for-the-unemployed_partner/


He is a rogue, not the car but the Charleton. He isn't the law.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I have already received almost $5,000 of totally free money from the Canadian government with loads more on the way.

But hey, who needs all this money and straight roads and healthcare and stuff when you can just walk into a store and buy guns! Guns are what matters.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Hmm? Approved 3/22 filed 4/8 mailed the insurance award $0 across the board

What's next for me?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

argyowl said:


> Hmm? Approved 3/22 filed 4/8 mailed the insurance award $0 across the board
> 
> What's next for me?


Appeal.

Most people give up on first denial.

I went through two denials before I went before an Unemployment Insurance judge and on the third attempt won my case (non Uber related).

But, I'd wait a few days to see if EDD catches up.

They may have approved you but awarded zero till they find out how much you earned doing Uber.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah. What I figured as well. I didnt submit any info except for the last week at the date of my application. Hopefully I dont have to mail back anything. Takes way too long.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

argyowl said:


> Yeah. What I figured as well. I didnt submit any info except for the last week at the date of my application. Hopefully I dont have to mail back anything. Takes way too long.


Here in Texas, the requirement is to submit part of your federal tax return within two business days, and register on their job site within three business days. Make sure you follow all the requirements, whenever you are.

(In Texas, there's no state income tax. Not bragging about that, the state just collects its money in other ways.)

I hope you succeed in appealing it.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

argyowl said:


> Hmm? Approved 3/22 filed 4/8 mailed the insurance award $0 across the board
> 
> What's next for me?


Me too. $0.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why would we need to hold her ass to this when she's already stated it?
> 
> PUA = pandemic unemployment assistance.
> 
> ...


I can wait


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberAdrian said:


> I have already received almost $5,000 of totally free money from the Canadian government with loads more on the way.
> 
> But hey, who needs all this money and straight roads and healthcare and stuff when you can just walk into a store and buy guns! Guns are what matters.


It sounds like you're angry about people being able to go out and spend their own money on guns, which has absolutely nothing to do with your ability/inability to drive on straight roads or get healthcare.

Seriously consider what it is that would make you happy in regards to the things you want and/or need, and how that is completely unaffected by other people owning guns.

I'm not even sure why you've *raged* in this thread, anyways, considering you're in Canada, and it's a thread about unemployment payments in California - an entirely different country state.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Seriously consider what it is that would make you happy in regards to the things you want and/or need


I agree with that.
AND
I'll add to it.

Let's suppose somebody wants to buy a gun with her extra money. My question to @UberAdrian is: What would you like to spend yours on?

Whatever it is, I'm sure we can find a couple or three people who think your choice is frivolous or dangerous.

The best you can hope for is that people will spend theirs on something that's both useful and legal. And that they leave you alone. 
After that, everyone's pretty on their own, and get to make their own choices.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*PUA!*


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> I have already received almost $5,000 of totally free money from the Canadian government with loads more on the way.
> 
> But hey, who needs all this money and straight roads and healthcare and stuff when you can just walk into a store and buy guns! Guns are what matters.


Yea but only problem is that your living in Canada?? They couldn't pay me 5k a week to live there.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Me too. $0.


same thing, just wait to file on april 28 thats what ima do


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

PUA

Poor
U
Asshole


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I agree with that.
> AND
> I'll add to it.
> 
> ...


You guys misunderstood. It's not about economics. I was raging about how Americans are such stupid morons that are ruining the whole world with their savage stupidity and using guns to prove my point. They're bringing guns, they're bringing crime. And some I assume are good people.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

With what RS drivers are going through...I saw on EDD website that they will start accepting application for PUA on 28th April 2020.
If that is true...then I think there is hope in sight...

Their will be light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Every state has different.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I was raging about how Americans are such stupid morons that are ruining the whole world with their savage stupidity and using guns to prove my point.


Even if it were true, you probably wouldn't be persuasive or get a good reception to that here.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

UberAdrian said:


> You guys misunderstood. It's not about economics. I was raging about how Americans are such stupid morons that are ruining the whole world with their savage stupidity and using guns to prove my point. They're bringing guns, they're bringing crime. And some I assume are good people.


Turn off your television, because none of this is remotely true in regards to the current crisis the entire world is facing.

Focus on the issue at hand. People legally purchasing and owning guns in America has nothing do to with your lack of healthcare or good roads in Canada, nor does it have anything to do with _the price of tea in China._


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Turn off your television, because none of this is remotely true in regards to the current crisis the entire world is facing.
> 
> Focus on the issue at hand. People legally purchasing and owning guns in America has nothing do to with your lack of healthcare or good roads in Canada, nor does it have anything to do with _the price of tea in China._


That's true! It has do with lack of good healthcare and rods *in America! *


----------



## GMcFly (Apr 8, 2020)

Remember: Drugs, not hugs.....


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I have already received almost $5,000 of totally free money from the Canadian government with loads more on the way.
> 
> But hey, who needs all this money and straight roads and healthcare and stuff when you can just walk into a store and buy guns! Guns are what matters.


You shoulda seen all the gun haters buying their first guns a few weeks ago... Lol. All the Glocks and their favorite, the ar15s, were gone in a flash! What are they gonna btch about now?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

California has updated its pandemic info page since I last looked. Apologies if this information has already been posted. There are now more details about the amounts paid out over the payments period (see screenshot or link).

The special site for ICs is scheduled to go online next Tuesday the 28th of April. As some on this board have demonstrated, the $600 bonus payment is starting to go our for those who filed through the conventional channel.

https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm


----------

